# aiptek mini pencam

## batkins

i have an aiptek mini pencam (1.3M) that works as a still digital camera, records videos, and works as a webcam.

how do i make it work in linux>

----------

## xentric

There's some info on your camera in the kernel source dir:

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/usb/stv680.txt

Just read it and you'll see that if you turn on usb support

and video4linux support in the kernel, the stv860 driver

becomes visible in the usb section...

There's also a picture download tool called "pencam2"

but you have to google a bit to get the download url.

The pencam tool is slow with my spycam300 voice, but

it works  :Very Happy: 

----------

## koma

hi i have a spycam 100 how program you use to download the photo from spycam to your pc? and to use the webcam wich program you use? 

(excuse me for english but it's the best i can do  :Very Happy: )

----------

## Rotonen

Does anyone have any clue about how to make the video streaming work on this one, I can download the images from it (via "gphoto2 -P"), but I just cannot make it be recognized as /dev/video0 or something like that, not even as an usb device. So how do I use it as a webcam in Linux..? I have compiled video4linux, pencam support and usb support into the kernel. And I atleast think I have hotplug running nicely (it recognizes my mouse).

[EDIT]

Forgot to mention I have the Mini PenCam Plus..

[/EDIT]

----------

## Mgiese

using pencam2-0.67

```
# ./pencam2

 pencam_set_configuration error

 Error initializing camera in main!
```

i know i should remove the "stv860" kernel module, i did it and now the error changed :

```
./pencam2

 usb_control_msg error: 16,  command = 0x87

 Error getting camera mode in pencam_init

 pencam_set_configuration error

 Error initializing camera in main!

```

then i tried the older pensnap-0.21 tool with option "z" :

```
 q = quit.     z = start autosnap   x = stop autosnap.

 Enter your choice:

 usb_bulk_read error

 Re-initializing camera

 Couldn't get image info

 usb_bulk_read error

 Re-initializing camera

 Couldn't get image info
```

the module is working fine, with xawtv i can use the cam as webcam, but i just want to download the pictures... THX a LOT for ANY HELP

----------

